# Any health insurer offering free kids?



## michaelm (12 Aug 2011)

Is anyone aware of a plan from any of Aviva/Quinn/VHI on which kids are currently free?  My Aviva plan is soon for renewal and kids are no longer free on it.


----------



## Clohass (12 Aug 2011)

Hi was just looking myself this morning and went with 'Credit Union Starter' from Quinn. €1330 For 2 adults and kids free. If the level of cover it offers is suitable for you then it looks like a good option.


----------



## michaelm (12 Aug 2011)

That looks like the job for me.  Quite similar to my current Aviva Level 1 Plan plan but saving me €754 on my renewal quote .  Many thanks.


----------



## bluemac (12 Aug 2011)

what does that really give you in addition to whats available?

Access to public and selected private hospitals (public you get anyway)

Excellent maternity cover (Public does this very well)

24 hour Nurseline (Doctor on call does this?)

Emergency cover when abroad (http://www.ehic.ie  already an EU system free for this)


Discounts on shopping, leisure, travel and more (well you wont need it with your €1330 to spend)

so in other words for €1330 you get selected private hospitals...


----------



## Clohass (12 Aug 2011)

The HIA website gives a very good comparison tool to enable any individual to compare plans and decide for themselves if the cover offered is appropriate and worthwhile to their circumstances.


----------



## pj111 (12 Aug 2011)

Be very careful with offers of free and reduced kids and especially for the parents.

Be aware of potential waiting periods if you increase cover once you have switched more than 13 weeks.

This could mean, depending on the which plan you are coming from, that if one chooses Credit Union Starter, you *lose total access* to Ulster Independent Clinic, Bons Secours x 3, Northwest Ind, Mount Carmel, Sports Surgery Clinic and Blackrock Clinic and very limited access to the Beacon & Mater and reduced access for MRI, CT & PET Ct Scans.

If you have a pre existing condition, 2 years before you can access those hospitals on a higher plan _or similar plan_ if you switch to VHI or Aviva.

Everyone needs to check with their insurer in advance of any medical treatment with a hospital because of potential exclusions or waiting periods.


----------



## michaelm (14 Aug 2011)

bluemac said:


> what does that really give you in addition to whats available?


A private room in a public hospital and cover for private elective surgery without having to go on a public waiting list.  For me, it's worth having and complements my EHIC & GP Visit cards.





pj111 said:


> Be very careful with offers of free and reduced kids and especially for the parents.


In my case, Quinn's Credit Union Starter is very similar to Aviva's Level 1 Plan (looking at the HIA site) and provides the basic cover I'm after so it make it a no-brainer for me to switch.


----------



## Jim2007 (14 Aug 2011)

michaelm said:


> A private room in a public hospital and cover for private elective surgery without having to go on a public waiting list.



Out of interest do you know easy it is to get a private room when you need it?  I only ask because we have the same option here in Switzerland, but out of the 5 or 6 times I visited people here in Swiss hospitals, they were all in public wards because there was not room available when they needed it!

Jim.


----------



## pj111 (14 Aug 2011)

michaelm said:


> A private room in a public hospital and cover for private elective surgery without having to go on a public waiting list. For me, it's worth having and complements my EHIC & GP Visit cards.In my case, Quinn's Credit Union Starter is very similar to Aviva's Level 1 Plan (looking at the HIA site) and provides the basic cover I'm after so it make it a no-brainer for me to switch.


 
Quinn and the others offer better plans for similar or cheaper price. Call them to ask what is on offer, leaving the kids where they are.


----------



## michaelm (14 Aug 2011)

Jim2007 said:


> Out of interest do you know easy it is to get a private room when you need it?  I only ask because we have the same option here in Switzerland, but out of the 5 or 6 times I visited people here in Swiss hospitals, they were all in public wards because there was not room available when they needed it!


Not easy.  I know someone who was in and out of hospital over a two year period maybe approaching half the time they initially landed in a semi-private room for a few days until a private room became available.  One of my kids badly broke an arm recently which necessitated an overnight stay in hospital; himself and myself shared a private room (I dunno but that may have happened anyway without insurance).





pj111 said:


> Quinn and the others offer better plans for similar or cheaper price. Call them to ask what is on offer, leaving the kids where they are.


I've six kids so having them insured for free makes a difference.  I understand that VHI (and Aviva I think) only charge for the first three kids but they do charge the government levy for the other kids.  I guess I could insure myself and my wife with Quinn on another plan and put the kids on the plan where they are free . . do you know off-hand of a better Quinn plan for similar money to the Credit Union Starter?


----------



## pj111 (14 Aug 2011)

6 kids would normally cost €1,163 with Quinn.


----------



## michaelm (24 Aug 2011)

Insurance sorted, with free kids.  Thanks for all replies.


----------



## babydays (17 Oct 2011)

michaelm said:


> Insurance sorted, with free kids.  Thanks for all replies.



with whom?


----------



## michaelm (17 Oct 2011)

Quinn.  I put the kids on Credit Union Starter for free and myself and my wife on another Quinn plan.  Credit Union Starter is no longer free for kids [broken link removed]. I'm happy to switch, when renewing, to whichever insurer is offering free kids at the time (last year it was Aviva Level 1 Plan).


----------



## pj111 (17 Oct 2011)

Remember if any of your children need any inpatient cover on Credit Union Starter to check in advance with Quinn if it is covered as per previous post.

_Patrick_


----------

